# Threeways motorhomes abergele, warranty issues



## tibby (Oct 1, 2019)

Noticed that there were 2 warning lights dimly illuminated on our 2009 Adria twin Fiat Ducato, we have only had it a couple months so its still under its 3 months warranty.  Threeways have it at the moment still trying to fix the window wipers that are not working, but are refusing to fix the warning lights.  They say that its a minor fault and not an MOT failure and would cost nearly £1000 so the MD has said no, they are not prepared to do it.  I asked to speak to the MD, they wont let me speak to him, they say I have to put it writing. I think this is ridiculous as its clearly should be put right.  We saved up for years for this , its our first one, and now when were planning and looking forward to go iaway this week we cant, and now wont feel unsure whether it is safe? We feel they are just stalling so the warranty period will have run out. Any advice?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2019)

If its a used van then by law you have 6 mths warrenty ,seen this 3 mth thing in many places but load of rubbish,trading standards will give you the correct rules as to used sales.
Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Okta (Oct 1, 2019)

Very disappointing for you and very unreasonable of them. Put it in writing before the warranty runs out and keep copies of everything. I would be inclined to point out that they have acknowledged the fault exists and that the cost of repairing it is not an acceptable reason for them failing to honour their legal obligations.


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 1, 2019)

Out of interest, what warning lights are glowing. Ta, Bob


----------



## maingate (Oct 1, 2019)

The problem with the warning lights was a problem with Fiats and I believe that there was a recall to rectify it. You need to speak to someone at a Fiat Professional Truck garage. You could do a search online to find out more.


----------



## QFour (Oct 1, 2019)

Have a look .. Here .. Sameday repairs. Lot of Ducato’s suffer from the same problem. Nothing like £1000 to fix they are just having a laugh. They sold it to you it’s upto them to fix it. You can always get it done yourself and send them the bill. If they refuse to pay use the Small Claims Court. Usually the paperwork dropping through the letterbox is enough to spur them into doing something. The instrument cluster top has two screws and so does the instrument cluster itself. There is one plug to undo.

Don’t worry about dim lights on the dash it’s the bright ones you need to worry about. If they cannot fix the wipers take it to a Fiat Proffesional Garage and give them the bill. If they don’t pay use the same procedure as above.

All your dealings with this shower should be noted. Keep all copies of emails and anything sent by post should be sent Signed For.

Took our first MH Dealer to Small Claims Court and they coffed up £3060 the week before it went to Court. I also took the outfit that stitched me up over a crap reversing camera system to the same court and got my £550 back.

Hope you get it sorted. Don’t get fobbed off with promises of free Habitation checks etc in the future.

..

Edit

Company Personel .. So you could ring up and ask to speak to one by name. When they ask what it’s about tell them you want to buy a MH that should get them to the phone.

Company Personel.  All the mailing addresses are Threeways Garage.


----------



## harrow (Oct 1, 2019)

Engine warning lights are a mot fail on modern stuff, maybe yours as well


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 1, 2019)

See this link..

Alf






__





						MOT failed due to dash error lights (partially showing)
					

I have a Hobby motorhome on a 2016 registered Fiat Ducato engine. It's just been for its 3 year MOT and has failed because a couple of the error warning lights on the Fiat dash cluster, most notably the ABS light, are dimly lit (very dimly I might add) during normal driving. In fact in bright day...



					forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 1, 2019)

It grieves me that in these times of supposed austerity & with companies regularly going into liquidation etc, customer service is such a minefield. Surely the best way for a company to thrive would be to look after its customer base & receive good reviews from all concerned. I know I must be preaching to the converted but for gods sake, it just winds me up. How can a dealer expect to take large sums of money from people then not even honour their contract, never mind not go the extra mile? 
Glad I built my own now, at least I know the warranty is good....


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 1, 2019)

It is a common fault on a lot of fiat ducato vans , mine is a 2013 and we have had it from new , it has had the fault done twice and it has done the same again , I have run it now for over 2 years with the fault as I cant be bothered to take it back to the dealer for 2 days then the fault shows its head again after 10 months . it has never been a issue ( touch wood ) , so I will leave it


----------



## tibby (Oct 1, 2019)

Now there saying its the bcm unit thats at fault but guess what?. the parts not in stock........ might be here friday . maybee . 
This is just to fix the wipers. There not interested in the warning lights...


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 1, 2019)

The Consumer Rights Act is your protection.

Find out about it here:









						National Consumer Week
					

Learn about National Consumer Week, our yearly campaign to raise awareness of different consumer issues.




					www.citizensadvice.org.uk
				




There are helpline numbers provided so I suggest that after reading about the protection you have in this situation you give them a call.

The fundamental principle is to start a diary/log of all your discussions with the company recording what was said by whom and when. Take photos of the problem.

Write a letter, not an email, and hand deliver it or send it signed for outlining the problems and stating how you wish them to be resolved. Give them a deadline to fix the issues, say 14 days.

The warning lights will result in an MOT failure so they must fix the problem.

Bottom line, don't take No as their answer!


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 2, 2019)

Do you get the same time on a used van as a new van to reject it for full refund? Is it 30 days or 3 months, I can’t remember. Trading Standards can tell you.

your argument is with the supplying dealer nobody else, if it needs fiat or anyone else it’s the dealers responsibility. See if you can’t eject it


----------



## taximan (Oct 2, 2019)

If I remember correctly the dim light problem only occurs when cruise control is switched on. We don't know which warning lights are showing so can't comment on MOT failure.


----------



## colinm (Oct 2, 2019)

Whether it's a problem at  MOT time will depend on which lights and MOT tester, we have had two or three dimly lit lights since at least 2013 and never had a problem with MOT.


----------



## tibby (Oct 3, 2019)

The saga continues......
Now there saying that it will be at least another week as the part has got to come from fiat in Italy.  You couldn't make this stuff up. This is ridiculous, they had said it would be here today, but have chased it up and now its going be another week, so thats 2 weeks for a part to come. They said they are in the hands of fiat, and Stan the guy in charge of the service department is going on holiday today so he will get someone else to ring me. I'm glad he can go on holiday because my plans are now ruined.  We were supposed to be having a two week break after working seven days a week over the summer but now we are not even going to get a week away. They refuse to fix the glow plug and battery light dimly lit panel problem, also it was supposed been serviced when I bought it but there was no record of it in the paperwork or books stamped, they still hadn't checked this for me and they have it a week already. I advise you not to buy a motorhome or car from these cowboys , Threeways in North Wales,  I'm really annoyed.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to say but wehave  been there done that and worn the teeshirt.Three years ago we bought a Hymer mercedes from Premium motorhomes
of Bawtry near Doncaster.Soon after we went to Scotland on a two week holiday.After two days we broke down holiday ruined and we had to be recovered all the way back to Lincolnshire.The dealer had the van for two months ducked and dived with all the excuses under the Sun.And tried to get us to pay for repairs even though we had a 6 month waarranty.I know this doesnt help you but I feel for you and wish you  all the best in sorting this.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 3, 2019)

If you have had the car for more than 30 days but less than six months, you have to give the selling dealer one attempt to fix the fault before moving to reject the vehicle. If the repair has not fixed the fault, you can reject the vehicle.


----------



## slowpace (Oct 3, 2019)

if you payed some on credit card could they not help
as they owe the m h


----------



## alcam (Oct 3, 2019)

tibby said:


> The saga continues......
> Now there saying that it will be at least another week as the part has got to come from fiat in Italy.  You couldn't make this stuff up. This is ridiculous, they had said it would be here today, but have chased it up and now its going be another week, so thats 2 weeks for a part to come. They said they are in the hands of fiat, and Stan the guy in charge of the service department is going on holiday today so he will get someone else to ring me. I'm glad he can go on holiday because my plans are now ruined.  We were supposed to be having a two week break after working seven days a week over the summer but now we are not even going to get a week away. They refuse to fix the glow plug and battery light dimly lit panel problem, also it was supposed been serviced when I bought it but there was no record of it in the paperwork or books stamped, they still hadn't checked this for me and they have it a week already. I advise you not to buy a motorhome or car from these cowboys , Threeways in North Wales,  I'm really annoyed.


You do appear to have some very legitimate grounds for legal recourse . 
May be worth your while , as previously advised , to get repairs done yourself . Enjoy your van and pursue them at your leisure


----------



## mickymost (Oct 4, 2019)

slowpace said:


> if you payed some on credit card could they not help
> as they owe the m h




We tried this see my previous post but even the bank (credit card) paid as deposit the bank being a large well known one also ducked and dived very stressfull for missus at the time!


----------



## QFour (Oct 4, 2019)

Parts coming from the factory in Italy are very quick. We had an oil leak and it was diagnosed via the computer. Wrong oil hose fitted to turbo charger. They ordered the kit from Italy and we had the MH back 2 days later all fixed. The kit consisted of a new turbo charger and new oil feed pipe. The hole and thread in the turbo was the wrong size for the oil pipe so they just changed the lot. Far simpler than mucking about.

You are far better getting to know your Fiat Proffesional Dealer as they have all the kit and access to the factory systems to sort out problems quickly. It may cost more but personally I think it’s worth it.

I had trouble with removing the Fiat SatNav / Radio and getting the steering wheel controls to work. I spent a couple of hours with their electronics guy with his laptop plugged into the MH and connected to the Fiat Electronics Centre. The problem being if you tell the system you don’t have a radio it assumes you don’t need the SWC as they only control the radio. Eventually we found the correct settings with Aftermarket Radio requires SWC but it took some doing.

You really need to stop being Mr Nice Guy and give them a time frame. If it’s not fixed by noon on 10th October you will remove the vehicle to a Fiat Proffesional Garage of your choice and they will be presented with the bill for repairs.


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 4, 2019)

Keep records of all letters times dates things you decide to pay for contact trading standards. Book yourself a different holiday. Don’t let it spoil your free time. Good luck been there also worn the T-shirt


----------



## Private (Oct 4, 2019)

mickymost said:


> We tried this see my previous post but even the bank (credit card) paid as deposit the bank being a large well known one also ducked and dived very stressfull for missus at the time!



Section 75 is very powerful for the consumer.
Banks will try to fob you off initially, but once they know that you know what the legislation allows they quickly start offering money to close the case.

The key point to know is that you can address all your issues directly to the credit card company; you do not need to contact the company you bought the item or services from. The credit card company is jointly and severally liable for any issues that arise from the transaction. 

As an example; I recently had a complaint about a follow up consultation for my dog at the vets.
I was lead to believe there would be no charge for the follow up consultation.  
When they charged me for the follow up I raised a complaint with the vets management. They took too long to reply so I contacted my credit card supplier.
They tried to fob me off by contacting the vets to make a chargeback but I insisted I was not interested in the vets comments as I was claiming directly from the credit card company. Obviously they knew nothing of the case so I eventually received the whole treatment fee back rather than just the follow up consultation fee.

Always use a credit card (never a debit card) when possible - but pay the bill off in full at the end of the month.  I am literally multi thousands of pounds better off just by doing that over the last few decades.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 4, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> The Consumer Rights Act is your protection.
> 
> Find out about it here:
> 
> ...



The original poster hasn't responded to this advice unfortunately ...


----------



## tibby (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi just like to say thanks very much for all your support and advice with our MH issues.  We paid via debit card I don't have a credit card so cant follow that advice. We are going to look into all advice and decide what to do.  We cant understand why the Fiat part is going to take nearly 2 weeks to get here, so maybe we contact Fiat and ask them?  This is a great forum and we appreciate every ones help, nice to know there are lovely people out there.  We are just annoyed that we haven't been able to use it and have done less than 50 miles in it.  I'm just hoping that they fix the window wipers, I'm not confident that they will, but once the MH has left  Threeways its never going back there again.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 5, 2019)

Debit card protection also exists; it's called chargeback.

Read about it here:









						Visa, Mastercard & Amex Chargeback
					

This Money Saving Expert guide tells you how to use chargeback to get money back from your bank if goods are faulty or services aren't delivered.




					www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## mickymost (Oct 5, 2019)

Private said:


> Section 75 is very powerful for the consumer.
> Banks will try to fob you off initially, but once they know that you know what the legislation allows they quickly start offering money to close the case.
> 
> The key point to know is that you can address all your issues directly to the credit card company; you do not need to contact the company you bought the item or services from. The credit card company is jointly and severally liable for any issues that arise from the transaction.
> ...




we used section 75 when our engine failed after owning our mercedes starline hymer for only 3 weeks.We had paid £1000 deposit on the vehicle USING THE CREDIT CARD and paid the rest by bank transfer.Our argument was that the Hymer was not fit for purpose and under the Consumer rights act (think that is the right one from memory) we were due a full refund from the dealer who didnt play ball.So we demanded a full refund under Section 75 from the credit card bank who should by rights have paid out being £15000 to us in full then fought the dealer for the money.This did not happen I assure you.The bank certainly did not quickly offer money to close our case and after to and froing for two months and my wife getting really depressed eventually we reluctantly got the Hymer back fixed from the dealer who still attempted to charge us for the engine repairs even though we had paid for a warranty with them covering the engine.So NO THE BANKS BEING CREDIT CARD UNDER SECTION 75 ARENT QUICK TO PAY OUT TO SOLVE THE MATTER!

You were just lucky in your case


----------



## Private (Oct 5, 2019)

mickymost said:


> we used section 75 when our engine failed after owning our mercedes starline hymer for only 3 weeks.We had paid £1000 deposit on the vehicle USING THE CREDIT CARD and paid the rest by bank transfer.Our argument was that the Hymer was not fit for purpose and under the Consumer rights act (think that is the right one from memory) we were due a full refund from the dealer who didnt play ball.So we demanded a full refund under Section 75 from the credit card bank who should by rights have paid out being £15000 to us in full then fought the dealer for the money.This did not happen I assure you.The bank certainly did not quickly offer money to close our case and after to and froing for two months and my wife getting really depressed eventually we reluctantly got the Hymer back fixed from the dealer who still attempted to charge us for the engine repairs even though we had paid for a warranty with them covering the engine.So NO THE BANKS BEING CREDIT CARD UNDER SECTION 75 ARENT QUICK TO PAY OUT TO SOLVE THE MATTER!
> 
> You were just lucky in your case



Due to the size of the payout they obviously decided it was worth fobbing you off for longer and it worked in their favour.  As you stated though - they were liable. 
It appears in your case you gave up due to the stress involved  but  it does not change the fact that they were liable. 
The matter should have gone to the FOS to adjudicate which should have resulted in them finding in your favour (going on the details you provided). 

When I dealt with my largest refund I made it clear to them what the worst case scenario was for them and bartered for a less than worse case scenario payout.  
I also crossed loads of their terms and conditions off their settlement contract then signed it and they still paid out.
Sometimes you have to tell these companies how things are going to be, not just let them dictate terms (which they often try to do).


----------



## Mossystone (Oct 7, 2019)

We had the same problem with our Boxer (same dash board)   It was a common fault and was cured without question on the Marquis warranty by replacing the whole display with a new, upgraded one.  Our van is a 2011 model and was 5 years old when we bought it. The MoT argument is irrelevant. It is a fault and should be rectified.


----------



## Markd (Oct 7, 2019)

It's difficult to know whether a dealer is good  on warranty without quite a lot of research. 
For what it's worth I can recommend Highbridge Caravans - they self warranty vans for 12 months - no third parties.
They paid a fiat garage to fix something while we on your and gave us option to get work done locally if we wanted on another.


----------



## R0B (Oct 8, 2019)

Honest John review of Ducato


			https://vans.honestjohn.co.uk/van-reviews/fiat/ducato-2006/good/
		


It seems the instrument lights problem surfaced just before you bought your one.


----------



## Markd (Oct 8, 2019)

So it could be £1k replacement - but repairs available from several sources for the dealer to draw on.
Keep the pressure on as they haven't said it's not covered only too expensive. 
It may be more than a bought in warranty covers but that is to protect them not you!
Up to 6 months the defect is deemed to be present unless they can prove it wasn't and they have to fix - if a third party warranty covers it they don't need to pay but if it doesn't they have to cover it.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 9, 2019)

I repeat you issue is with the supplying dealer and you need to make their life miserable if you want it sorting.

NEC motorhome show is coming up so get stuff written on boards you can attach to your car and go park it there. Park it outside the dealers in the meantime with same signs. So long as you are legally parked and not causing obstruction nobody can do anything.

of course tell them you are going to do this first but only if you are going to carry it through. Direct action works and you don’t have legal fees, any court action could leave you out of pocket even if you win.


----------



## Private (Oct 9, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I repeat you issue is with the supplying dealer and you need to make their life miserable if you want it sorting.
> 
> NEC motorhome show is coming up so get stuff written on boards you can attach to your car and go park it there. Park it outside the dealers in the meantime with same signs. So long as you are legally parked and not causing obstruction nobody can do anything.
> 
> of course tell them you are going to do this first but only if you are going to carry it through. Direct action works and you don’t have legal fees, any court action could leave you out of pocket even if you win.



All for this if you have the courage but will add that you need to make sure erverything you write on the signs is true and pure fact; no opinions allowed. 
That was all the police who attended due to my direct action wanted to know.

Courts are a gamble even if you are in the right. You can still win the case but lose out financially.


----------



## taximan (Oct 9, 2019)

No word from OP since Friday. It's possible dealer has responded on condition nothing more is posted.


----------



## Markd (Oct 9, 2019)

Let's hope so.
Personally I'd prefer not to go down the campaign route until irretrievable breakdown. 
It's very time consuming which could be better spent negotiating.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 10, 2019)

Markd said:


> Let's hope so.
> Personally I'd prefer not to go down the campaign route until irretrievable breakdown.
> It's very time consuming which could be better spent negotiating.


Didn’t sound like dealer was that interested though. Luckily it hasn’t happened to me but I have seen the stress that can be caused by this, not good. Hopefully dealer has got their act together


----------



## tibby (Oct 10, 2019)

It gets worse. The wipers are even fixed yet. Yesterday, yet again had to phone them to see if the part for the wipers had arrived, even though they were supposed to be ringing me.  I've been waiting 7 days for the BCM unit to come, this the 2nd part they've ordered to fix it. Stuart said no, the BCM unit hadn't arrived, I wasn't happy so had a go at him again, so he checked and the the BCM unit was sitting on the shelf, he told me he would get the mechanics onto that afternoon and give me a ring when it was done.  Yet again no phone call, so I chased it up today, Stuart was with another customer and as usual no one knew what was happening, so said they would to ring me back, turns out it hadn't even gone into the service shop yet as they had other customers and he hadn't rung me me back because he got tied up!!  I told them this wasn't good enough, so I'm not as important as their other customers then, Iv'e just had to wait more than 2 weeks to get window wipers fixed!!  I told him their customer service is appauling, either they are lying or incompetent I'm not sure which.  It supposed to be being fixed this afternoon or tomorrow, someone is supposed to be ringing to let me know, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 10, 2019)

Have you done as I suggested earlier - checking the Consumer Rights Act, speaking to Citizens Advice, and writing to the company giving them a fixed time scale to fix the problems?

If not you are being far too accommodating and weakening your position.


----------



## Markd (Oct 10, 2019)

Tibby
At least you are making some progress.

I suspect there's a mixture of lying and incompetence - when you've got the parts but not fitted them it's easier to lie about parts not being there than admit you didn't know-look.
And with other jobs in workshop it's daft to promise immediate action rather than offer something that you can deliver - like first job tomorrow.
I suggest that you start to press them in writing about the dash board lights - if they say it's £1k and they won't do it then you can limber up to a rejection of the van. After all that's a large enough sum to make a difference.
If you like the van and want to help the dealer help you then pointing him in the right direction for a third party board @<£200 might keep him on side.
Are you dealing with the MD?


----------



## tibby (Oct 11, 2019)

Had a call at teatime yesterday from the garage. Fobbed me of with some crap about forgetting to phone me but not to worry as the guy was working late fitting the part but he might not have time to finish........hmmmm???.
But dont worry. he will finish it off in the morning if he cant get it done. No problem.

So i arrange to pick it up  and have someone give me a lift as its over an hours drive away from me.
They just phoned..............THE LAPTOP WITH ALL THE SOFTWARE FOR FIAT IS PLAYING UP AND THEY CANT PROGRAM IT.
Im speechless.....
Theres only 1 laptop in the whole garage...........


----------



## tibby (Oct 11, 2019)

Im fetching it back. fixed or not. Im not letting these cowboys mess me about any longer....


----------



## alcam (Oct 11, 2019)

tibby said:


> Im fetching it back. fixed or not. Im not letting these cowboys mess me about any longer....


I think you have been far too patient . Much more knowledgeable posters than me have given you some , I think , informed advice .
I would act on that advice , you'll get lots of support on here . None of us wants to see another motorhomer being stitched up


----------



## QFour (Oct 11, 2019)

Sounds like you have a plan. Your local Fiat Proffesional Centre will be able to sort it out. You need to keep a diary of all the calls you have made and who you spoke to. Once it’s fixed and you have sent them the bill via recordered delivery you can give them a shove after 14 days with another letter that states they have 7 days to respond before you submit your claim through the Small Claims Court. It is then a waiting game but the law is on your side. You have given them more than enough time to fix it. Once the 7 days is up you can fill in your claim online. All your claim is for is an unpaid invoice. With a bit of luck when the paperwork falls through their door they will pay. Don’t forget they owe you the Court Fees as well. As for your second problem there are a couple of links already. Again just send them the bill. As above you have been far to patient and they have just played you. Seems like other customers of theirs have just shouted louder.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2019)

Hope you can get this sorted out soon.


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 11, 2019)

tibby said:


> The saga continues......
> Now there saying that it will be at least another week as the part has got to come from fiat in Italy.  You couldn't make this stuff up. This is ridiculous, they had said it would be here today, but have chased it up and now its going be another week, so thats 2 weeks for a part to come. They said they are in the hands of fiat, and Stan the guy in charge of the service department is going on holiday today so he will get someone else to ring me. I'm glad he can go on holiday because my plans are now ruined.  We were supposed to be having a two week break after working seven days a week over the summer but now we are not even going to get a week away. They refuse to fix the glow plug and battery light dimly lit panel problem, also it was supposed been serviced when I bought it but there was no record of it in the paperwork or books stamped, they still hadn't checked this for me and they have it a week already. I advise you not to buy a motorhome or car from these cowboys , Threeways in North Wales,  I'm really annoyed.


Ive had similar run ins with this shower and posted here about a brand new van I bought from them in March this year. Same story about delays, arrogant "Service manager" who i had to get shirty with , and 4 visits back and forth, poorly logged information and sheilding the decision makers for actually talking to anyone. I wont be back there


----------



## tibby (Oct 12, 2019)

Wipers finally fixed, only took 2 weeks and 2 days!!  Funny, how when I threatened them with Trading Standards and told them we had posted online about everything that's gone on and said I would be taking it to the Fiat garage and they would be getting the bill,  they amazingly rang back after half an hour and said it was fixed. I also suggested that they bring it to me, rather than me going to fetch it, which strangely they did also (Fuel warning light on of course)!! As expected the guy who turned up of course didn't know anything about what had gone on and couldn't answer us as to why there was now water in the shower room or had any apologies. I think they may have not wanted us there to collect it in case we kicked off and warned off any potential new customers, which we may well have done.  Just glad we have the MH back so we now can plan our well awaited trip away. We will never be going back there again, there.s no point in wasting anymore time.


----------



## tibby (Oct 12, 2019)

Markd said:


> Tibby
> At least you are making some progress.
> 
> I suspect there's a mixture of lying and incompetence - when you've got the parts but not fitted them it's easier to lie about parts not being there than admit you didn't know-look.
> ...


We tried to speak to MD but they refused to let us.  They said it was the MD decision not to fix the glow plug instrument panel problem.  We have finally got it back now with the window wipers fixed, it only took 2 weeks and 2 days.  God know how long they would have had it if we had to wait for any other parts.  We are going to get any other issues fixed ourselves, we just don't trust them to do anything else.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 12, 2019)

If it is going to cost THEM a £1000 to fix , then it must be serious and they would charge you a lot more to fix it. Check for recalls on it from FART first and find out first what it might be.


----------



## Markd (Oct 14, 2019)

It's a fairly common fault that may be fixed out of warranty by Fiat - so that may be worth a try

Otherwise there are a few 3rd party specialists who will repair the panel for under £200.

I still think it's worth writing (recorded delivery) to Abergele MD by name requesting a repair giving them a couple of weeks to agree before you get the work dpne by 3rd party and recover money from them in court if necessary.


----------



## Okta (Oct 14, 2019)

Sounds like the staff holidays in your motorhome have now finished so you can have it back. Did they send postcards?


----------

